# Warning triangle



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
I have read on one site that for Italy you need 2 warning triangles and on another only one is required
Does anyone know which is correct

Alan H


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

FATALHUD said:


> Hi
> I have read on one site that for Italy you need 2 warning triangles and on another only one is required
> Does anyone know which is correct
> 
> Alan H


We always carry 2 as there are some countries that require it.
They don't weigh much or cost a fortune so play safe, although I have never been asked to show that I have them


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan;

I always thought one was the rule but happily stand corrected...

http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-italy.htm

We're off to Italy in September so will be interested in the response.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As far as I can see from a trawl through websites only one triangle is compulsary for Italy but, as Keith points out, two make you more visible and you are doing this for your own safety not just to conform to the law.
Some of the cheaper triangles are also very light and fall over at the slightest breeze from passing traffic.

G


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Warning Triangle*

I think you need two for Spain. Don't forget first aid kit, spare bulbs and spare spectacles, if worn! This applies to Spain as far as I know.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Alan;
> 
> I always thought one was the rule but happily stand corrected...
> 
> ...


http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-spain.htm
From the same site, recommendation to carry two in Spain, although it does say only 1 needed for non Spanish reg. vehicles.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mashy & Keith, good info but I think we're on about Italy here  

pete


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought it was two.

Have a look here......

http://www.driving-abroad.info/driving-in-italy

Johnny F


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Mashy & Keith, good info but I think we're on about Italy here
> 
> pete


Whilst I take your point peejay I have since found out from CC that France also require 2. So you can't win
It wont apply of course if you go the long way round or by ferry to Italy 8O


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

As mentioned.........Given how cheap these items are why not just comply with the max needed for any given country......... :roll: 

Everyone in a Glow jacket, two triangles, while fitting a lighbulb with your second pair of spec's is better than getting rammed up the back-end.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Detourer said:


> Everyone in a Glow jacket, two triangles, while fitting a lighbulb with your second pair of spec's is better than getting rammed up the back-end.


Not being homophobic are we Ray? :wink:

Olley


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Safer to have two, or more, anywhere.

It isn't really just a question of compliance is it but of our own safety. So have one for 100 mtrs and 300 metres behind and one for oncoming traffic ahead on other side if the road is a narow country one.

Be safer, not sorrier


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Detourer said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone in a Glow jacket, two triangles, while fitting a lighbulb with your second pair of spec's is better than getting rammed up the back-end.
> ...


 ottytrain2: .....................  ................OOoooop's.......you know what I meant!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Now THAT made me chuckle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

The fluorescent jacket is complusory in many European countries now, too - and advisory in many more.

This safety kit is cheap (fortunately) and as already stated, is there for our safety ... far more important than conforming to some law. We carry the whole kit and kaboodle, it's easy, pop it into a plastic crate, into the vehicle, and leave it there.

Fire extinguishers are also high on the list of priorities abroad ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vanessa7 said:


> We carry the whole kit and kaboodle, it's easy, pop it into a plastic crate, into the vehicle, and leave it there.
> ...


I'm not sure of the exact wording but I'm pretty sure you are meant to carry your jacket in such a place that you can grab it quickly when you leave the cab. This is why you see many lorry drivers with them draped across the back of the seat.

The new Fiat X250 cab has a neat slot in the passenger and driver cab doors which seems to be specially designed to take a fluorescent jacket and one warning triangle each side. Probably just coincidence but can't see what else you'd put there.

G


----------

